# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نظر سنجی معدل در کنکور95

## koenigsegg

سلام دوستان شاید بگید این کاری رو درس نمیکنه اما بیایم ببینیم که چقد از کاربران موافق افزایش تاثیر معدل و چقد مخالف اند
من که میگم اونایی که توانایی رو توی خودشون حس میکنن و واقعا توانا هستند مخالف افزایش سوابق تحصیلی اند لطفا همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیرید......

----------


## Takfir

یک نظر سنجی بزار تو تاپیک با این عنوان{بهتر میشه!}

سوال: آیا شما با افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 95 موافق هستید؟

----------


## djamin

راست هم خوبه هم بد.
خوبیش واسه اینکه خوب به هرحال اون بدبختی که خونده تو دوران دبیرستان معدل خوبی گرفته بیاد شانسش نتونه زیاد واسه کنکور بخونه خوب به نفعشه
بدیش اینکه یک نفر با پارتی چون اقا زادس میاد بالا بعدم تو کنکور خوب نمیزنه اما چون معدلش خوبه یک جا خوب قبول میشه.

----------


## niـhan

فک کنم یه کم بالا بره

----------


## K0nkurii1111

انگار که یک چهارم یه دایره س سه چهارمش کنکوره

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نظرم باید معدل کل دیپلم رو تاثیر میدادن
یا اینکه معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دخیل بکنند
------------------
ولی بدون دخالت معدل سال سوم - کنکور قشنگ تر میشه

----------


## exe.

اللهم خلصنا من شر تاثیر المعدل!

----------


## rezaaa

> اللهم خلصنا من شر تاثیر المعدل!


الهی آمین :Yahoo (114):

----------


## konkur100

درود
تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 به احتمال 80% به 40% خواهد رسید . ( از یک منبع معتبر عرض کردم ) . چون که پایه و نحوه برگذاری امتحانات نهایی در مدارس به درستی برنامه ریزی نشده با تاثیر معدل اکثریت مخالف هستند ( همین طور بنده ! )

----------


## artim

به 40 درصد نمیرسه واسه کنکور 95
منبع رو ذکر کنین
اگه افزایش پیدا کنه از 25 درصد فعلی به 30 الی 35 درصد میرسه

----------


## djamin

دوستان از بس که دانشجو گرفتن حالا دیگه هرکی میشنی پیشش میگی کارت چیه میگه دانشجو به هرمعدل و هرمدرکی تو هردانشگاهی گرفتن حالا موندن چیکارکنن و چیکارنکن دارن اینکار میکنن/.وگرنه نظام اموزشی دانشگاه ها هم مث نظام اموزشی اموزش و پرورش اشتباه اگه اینجور باشه.

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> به نظرم باید معدل کل دیپلم رو تاثیر میدادن
> یا اینکه معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دخیل بکنند
> ------------------
> ولی بدون دخالت معدل سال سوم - کنکور قشنگ تر میشه



معدل پیش که اصلا نمیشه تاثیر داشته باشه

همین یک سالو هم بچه های مرزی و منطقه3واونایی که کمترین امکانات رو دارن به هزار بدبختی  :Yahoo (75): 

و ترس میگذرونن بعدش شما میگی معدل دیپلم رو تاثیر بدن؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## konkur100

> به 40 درصد نمیرسه واسه کنکور 95
> منبع رو ذکر کنین
> اگه افزایش پیدا کنه از 25 درصد فعلی به 30 الی 35 درصد میرسه


سایت جام جم ( یه سرچ کنید قبل از اینکه نظرتون رو ثبت کنید جناب ! ) شک نکنید که بین 35 تا 40 درصد خواهد رسید .

----------


## JoKeR

مهم نیست اصن.

ما که قراره با معدل 10.1 بدرخشیم  :Y (698): 

دست چپم رو سر تک تک بچه هایی که معدلشوم کمه!( ینی اینطوری: :Y (385): ) شاید شوما هم مثل ما فکرت روشن شد به جای اهمیت به معدل یکم بیشتر برا کنکور درس بخونی. ( معنیشو نمیدونم... پیشاپیش بیامرزید مارا)

 :Y (480):

----------


## artim

> سایت جام جم ( یه سرچ کنید قبل از اینکه نظرتون رو ثبت کنید جناب ! ) شک نکنید که بین 35 تا 40 درصد خواهد رسید .


شما منبع رو ننوشتی مشکل از شماست
من گفتم منبع رو ذکر کن همین
نظر دادن ازاده شما نمیخوایی بحث کنی پست ندار حالا که گذاشتی هر کس میتونه نظر بده

----------


## Argh@v@n

> پارتي كه يه مسئله استثناست و خيلي كم پيش مياد
> كنكور هم اگه با بالا ها در ارتباط باشي خيلي راحت ميشه رتبه 4000 تو تبديل به 400 بشه! دانشگاه دزفول تبديل به دانشگاه مشهد بشه!


نه خیلی هم کم نیست
اگه کسی رو داشته باشید تو خونواده یا فامیل که ارتباطی با آموزش پرورش داشته باشه می فهمید کم نیست
ولی اینکه میگید 4000رو بکنه 400 آره کمه
چون برا اون دیگه حتما باید آقازاده باشید
ولی نهایی فقط 10و12 تومن پول باید خرجش کنید
اصلا هم نمی پرسن کی هستی
اگه اینجوری نباشه همون 25% بی انصافی نیست
ولی دیگه نه بیشتر 
واقعا سطح نهایی و کنکور قابل مقایسه نیست
تازه نهایی فقط سوم هست ولی کنکور هر سه ساله
ولی در حال حاضر بی انصافیه محضه

----------


## bahman seraj

یا پیش تاثیر داده میشه که منطقی نیست 4 تا درسو فقط تاثیر بدن 
یا سوم رو زیاد میکنن که اینم منطقی نیست 
یا کل پیش یا دوم رو نهایی برگزار میکنن که اگه میخواستن پارسال اینکارو میکردن چون ما همش داریم میشنویم تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی امسال چنده سال بعد چنده بعد دوباره یه سری اعتراض میکنن دوباره برش میگردونن همون 25.

----------


## Mr Sky

به احتمال زیا واسه 95 و 96 همون 25 درصده......ولی امیدوارم بعدشم حذف بشه این قانون

----------


## Y_m

معدلم :١٩.٧٦ شد


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## salma

من با نظر دوستانی که میگن تاثیر نهایی باید کم شه موافقم ..... من اصلا معدل 18 نداشتم ولی تو نهایی یه شرایطی پیش اومد که نتونستم امتحاناتمو خوب بدم .... این انصافه واقعا .... که کنکورو هم خراب کنم ..... بچه ها خود رای نباشین همه رو در نظر بگیرین ..... اونایی که معدلشون خوب شده پس باید کنکورشونم  هم خوب بدن این که درصدای کنکورشون بد میشه مشکل خودشونه؟؟

----------


## sis413

لعنت به کسی که طرح معدلوگذاشت واقعن بی انصافیه

----------


## Mr Sky

> من با نظر دوستانی که میگن تاثیر نهایی باید کم شه موافقم ..... من اصلا معدل 18 نداشتم ولی تو نهایی یه شرایطی پیش اومد که نتونستم امتحاناتمو خوب بدم .... این انصافه واقعا .... که کنکورو هم خراب کنم ..... بچه ها خود رای نباشین همه رو در نظر بگیرین ..... اونایی که معدلشون خوب شده پس باید کنکورشونم  هم خوب بدن این که درصدای کنکورشون بد میشه مشکل خودشونه؟؟


حتی دوستانی که معدلشون بالای 19 بوده هم اکثرا مخالف قانون معدل هستن....بنده در طول 11 سال تحصیل معدلم زیر 19.50 نیومد و حتی امتحانات نهایی همه رو بالای 18.5 شدم .فقط حسابان زد بیچارم کرد..

----------


## Y_m

چرا اينقدر شلوغ ميكنين خب شما كه ميگين بد دادينو اينا ، الان بشين مثل شير واسه ك ن ك و ر بخونين


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Y_m

اينم در نظر بگيريد كه بعضيا ٢٠ شدن 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## alifh

من بیشتر با تاثیر مثبت موافقم ولی کنکورم باید حداقل دو بار برگزار بشه بعد بهترین درصدا به عنوان درصد اصلی  حساب شن

----------


## broslee

گزارش کیهان درباره ی تاثیر معدل در 3 تیر 94 خطاب به اونایی که موافق تاثیر معدل هستند. گزارش اجتماعی کیهان: معدلی شدن کنکور عادلانه نیست، در مدارس تقلب می‌شود و برگ‌ها درست تصحیح نمی‌شود!

----------


## ehsanhosseini

موافق نیستم با تاثیر معدل.این بی عدالتیه

Sent from my HUAWEI Y600-U20 using Tapatalk

----------


## ehsanhosseini

> درود
> تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 به احتمال 80% به 40% خواهد رسید . ( از یک منبع معتبر عرض کردم ) . چون که پایه و نحوه برگذاری امتحانات نهایی در مدارس به درستی برنامه ریزی نشده با تاثیر معدل اکثریت مخالف هستند ( همین طور بنده ! )


[emoji27] اینجور ک من بدبختم بامعدل۱۴-۱۵
ینی باید بشیم کارگر؟؟؟؟ نمیشه پزشک شد دیگع؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> [emoji27] اینجور ک من بدبختم بامعدل۱۴-۱۵
> ینی باید بشیم کارگر؟؟؟؟ نمیشه پزشک شد دیگع؟؟؟


نگران مباش عبد الرسول عمادی گفت نهایتا 30درصد میشه به احتمال زیاد همون 25%باقی میمونه

----------


## Mr Sky

> نگران مباش عبد الرسول عمادی گفت نهایتا 30درصد میشه به احتمال زیاد همون 25%باقی میمونه


انصافا پیش بینی های فیلسوفانمو دارید;-)
.
.
..
پیش بینی میکنم تاثیر  معدل یا کلن حذف میشه یا به همون صورت قطعی باقی میمونه:-)

----------


## محمد امیر

چیییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییی میگیییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییییییییییییییییی آقای خالی فسور . :Yahoo (23):

----------


## leyla0801

من معدلم کم بود خیلی کم
 تاثیر نداشته باشه برام خوبه 
ولی اون دوستایی هم ک معدلشون بالا بوده براشون ظلمه 
 :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Dr.ali

*خبر فوری*در رایزنی‌ها و نامه‌نگاری‌های صورت‌گرفته از سوی آقای دکتر سبطی و آقای سجاد حجازی با نمایندگان محترم مجلس شورای اسلامی جنابان دکتر احمد توکلی و دکتر محمدمهدی زاهدی (ریاست کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس نهم) این نتیجه به دست آمد که «*قانون پذیرش دانشجو مصوب ۱۳۹۲» روشن و به دور از ابهام است، بنابراین موضوعیت تفسیر ندارد؛ در نتیجه حکم دیوان عدالت اداری لازم‌الاجرا است.* البته ا*گر از سوی دولت لایحه‌ای جدید در این خصوص به مجلس تقدیم گردد و در کمیسیون آموزش مورد بررسی قرار گیرد، در نهایت به صحن علنی مجلس خواهدآمد*، *اما تفسیر قانون فعلی به صحن علنی نخواهدآمد، زیرا قانون روشن است و نیازی به تفسیر ندارد.*(توضیح بیش‌تر: تبدیل تأثیر معدل *سه سال* به سال سوم، تقنین است نه تفسیر و نیاز به طرح لایحه و قانونی جدید دارد که مسیر بررسی و تصویب و اجرای آن نیز بسیار طولانی است و امّاواَگرهای بسیاری در آن است، زیرا در این دو سال و با نتایج غیرمنتظره برآمده از تأثیر مستقیم معدل در نتایج آزمون ورودی دانشگاه‌ها، نسبت به عادلانه‌بودن تأثیر معدل سه سال آخر دبیرستان نیز شک و شبهه‌ی فراوان به وجود آمده‌است، چه رسد صرفاً تأثیر معدل سال سوم که خلاف قانون مصوب مجلس نیز هست.)*بنابراین  معدل سال سوم در کنکور  سال ۹۵ و ۹۶ به احتمال بسیار تأثیر نخواهدداشت*. تأثیر معدل امتحانات نهایی سه سال آخر دبیرستان در سال ۹۷ درگرو این است که *وزارت آموزش و پرورش امسال امتحانات سال دوم دبیرستان را به شکل نهایی ( نه فقط کشوری) برگزار نماید*. دیگر باید منتظر اعلام رسمی مجلس و سازمان محترم سنجش باشیم.

*خبر فوری درباره تأثیر معدل در کنکور سراسری (ماجراي قانون ابطال تأثیر معدل در کنکور) : نشر دریافت

نکته مهم!
البته اینم عزیزان در نظر بگیرییم که داریم در ایران زندگی میکنیم* :Yahoo (12): *...*

----------

